# Ford 5000



## LARRY ROBINSON (Jan 12, 2005)

I REALLY NEED A NEW PROOFMETER CLUSTER FOR MY 1968 FORD 5000. THE TACH WORKS FINE BUT THE HOURMETER DOESN'T. THE ONE'S I'VE SEEN LISTED DON'T LOOK EXACTLY LIKE MINE AND THEY ARE WAY TOO EXPENSIVE. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Larry

First let me extend you a big Welcome to The Tractor Forum. There doesn’t seem to be may 5000 Ford owners on this board yet, but don’t give up on us maybe someone will come along soon that can be of help.

In the mean time, I’ve looked in my Ford service manual and there seems to be a small discrepancy in the words you are using versus the manual. There is a instrument cluster. Then there is a proof-meter assembly. The proof-meter assembly is a part of the instrument cluster. The proof-meter assembly includes the hour meter. The manual doesn’t show the proof-meter assembly broken down so I’m guessing that it has to be purchased as a complete assembly. Have you checked with New Holland on the availably of a proof-meter assembly and, if so, is it cheaper than a complete instrument cluster?

Have you considered breaking down the instrument cluster and sending the proof-meter assembly to an instrument repair shop? Do a web search for odometer repair and check with some of the people who repair them.

If you must have a hour meter and don’t want to pay the $250 for a new instrument cluster and original look isn’t important you might consider a small outboard mounted hour meter. I did a search of this site and found the thread below with a example of some hour meters available for Northern Tool.

Tractor Forum Hour Meter Discussion 

Here is a little tid bit I found while looking for an answer for you. (Might come in handy if you decide to order a instrument cluster or proof-meter assembly for your Ford.) The instrument cluster for generator operates clockwise. The instrument cluster for alternator operates counterclockwise.

Good luck with getting your hour meter working.

:cpu:


----------

